# 1st week of flower!



## Roken (May 29, 2008)

Whats up fellow growers!   Thought i'd keep you all posted on the new project.  Here's the first week of flower, running 2,500watts in a 6x9.   Lots of different strains also, I'm tyring out White rhino, White satin, White widow, Kahuna, Puna budder, Thai stick, Best **** ever, Purple kush. Should be a tasty harvest, hope fully a heavy one to.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (May 29, 2008)

Nice setup and nice strain selection. I wish you luck.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 29, 2008)

you have got one Hell of a Jungle going my friend


----------



## Roken (May 29, 2008)

Here are shots of the 3rd week!! things getting exciting now!  Using sensi bloom A & B, also using a lil bat guano.  I'll keep you posted come week 4!    Overgrow america!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## i_love_amsterdam (May 30, 2008)

I wish my closet looked like that. They are lookin nice. Happy Growing


----------



## Runbyhemp (May 30, 2008)

Very nice :aok:


----------



## budpassion (May 30, 2008)

Awsome setup and strains keep up the good work.Stay Safe!!


----------



## Roken (Jun 4, 2008)

Here are some pics of my 4th week flower!!!  First pic is Best sh*t ever, a long beach created strain. The next 2 shots are of Kahuna by soma seeds, there a great indoor plant and i recommend any indoor grower to try. I will post a few more in a lil bit.  Peace and love!!!!!!


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Jun 4, 2008)

man-o-man now thats what i call getting down!!! that is some very nice growing man.


----------



## Roken (Jun 4, 2008)

For some reason i couldnt upload all the pics on the previouse post, so here are the rest of the shots. The first shot is of the right side of the room.  The second pic is my thia stick standing proud. The 3rd shot is white rhino from green house seeds, this one loks like its really going to pack on some weight.  The 4th and 5th pic is of my white satin from mandala seeds, first time growing any of these strains. and the 6th pic is of the left side of the room.  Hope you all enjoy ill keep you posted on week 5 next week.  Peace and Love!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
Roken.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 4, 2008)

Nice garden you have there.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 8, 2008)

nice to see someone else growin a sam the skunk man strain.i just started their skunk 1 x haze strain. i got em as freebies from seedboutique.com,is this where you got the beans from or did you get em elsewhere?

your grow looks to be going good.cant wait to see how much weight you end up with-peace


----------



## Roken (Jun 8, 2008)

Yeah thats exactly where i got them from.  They gave me the same seed's you got for free, i think for purchasing the thai, i am growing those Haze x skunk#1 also but there outdoors.  They both are about 6ft tall and just entering flower.  I'll take a pic soon so you can see them there just getting so big so fast.  I topped one of them and let the other go natural just to do a side by side comparison to see which would yeild the most.  I'll try and get those pics posted by tomorrow, Peace and Love!!!!!!!!!!!!
Roken.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 8, 2008)

how have they been up to this point.what can you tell me about em.do they veg quickly?do they take well to nutes? etc? thanks alot man,i was thinking i was the only one growin em.did you hear they were slow flowerers?i heard haze plants usually take for ever to finish.-peace bro


----------



## Roken (Jun 9, 2008)

Wassup Aurora,
                       Yes they do veg fast, they have a very fast metabolism rate.  I planted my seeds on March 18 and they already are big huge plants!.  One of them is 7ft 4 inches tall, and thee other is 6ft 5 inches, these plants really grow like weed's.  As far as nutrients go they are about average, I feed mine 3 times a week, the first two feedings have nutes, and the last feeding is just plain p.h balanced water.  I do it this way because using the plain water once a week after both feedings really helps flush away any excess nutes or salts binding in the soil on a constant basis.  With this procedure in mind, you really never have to worry about nute burn unless your doing a heavy feeding late in your flower cycle.  I feed mine Mexican bat guano, which is rated at 10-2-1 and seaweed and kelp extract to both help with vegitative growth.  I hope some of this information helps you out man, i will try to post some pics by tomorrow so you can get an idea of what to expect.  They do get very tall very quick tho man, if your doing in indoor i would flower after the 3rd week of veg, seriously!!.  I will keep you posted, you do the same brother, we will both be smokin the same **** hundreds of miles away.
Roken.


----------



## Roken (Jun 12, 2008)

Here are some pic's of the garden at the begining of 6 weeks.  There coming along real good, loving this Advanced Nutrient's sensi bloom!!         Now i know some people will trip out about me hiding behind my kahuna, but i am a medical patient and am protected by state laws.  The white rhino had a lil too much nutes and the leaves started to curl, but i flushed it with final flush and it seems to be doing okay.  Those white satins im groing are getting heavy, i had to tie 'em up so they wouldnt fall over and snap the stems.  I will send some more pics as soon as i re-size them.  Peace and Love!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Roken.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jun 12, 2008)

nice look'n girls, man :aok:


----------



## Roken (Jun 12, 2008)

Here are the last pictures taken at the begining of week 6!  any tips or pointers that might help out are welcome.  Hope you enjoy!!!
Roken.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jun 13, 2008)

my advice is... for the last two weeks of projected flower... give plain  ph'd water... the buds will swell up and utilize all the nutrients you have been feeding it this whole time... trust me


----------



## Barrelhse (Jun 13, 2008)

Had to chime in to say I also got the Hz x Sk#1 freebie, and just started germinating 5. The seeds are very small, but otherwise healthy looking. I usually soak overnight in a paper towel, then plant so they open in the gro medium (Hempy, all perlite). I soaked some Afghan Kush at the same time, those cracked overnight and one sprouted today; hoping Sam's do as well. I'm trying hard to get a cam..


----------



## Roken (Jun 13, 2008)

Right on Barrel,
                     I know im lagging on putting up those pics but i have off tomorrow so i promise i'll get it done!  Glad to see another grower of sam the skunk man's seed's here!.  I can tell you that topping them greatly reduced the height by about 2ft so far.  I have 2 females of hazexskunk#1, the one that i didnt do anything to is about 8ft tall and looks like a christmas tree.  The other one i topped and its about 6ft tall with 5 main cola stalks, and a crown of stalks that surrounds the inner cola's.  Hope to see your's pics up here soon also.  Good luck guys, will post tomorrw.  Peace and Love!!!!!
Roken.


----------



## Roken (Jun 21, 2008)

Here are some shots of the garden at the end of week 7.  Week 8 starts on monday so its right around the corner.    I am only feeding with plain water at this point and things are getting really heavy!.  I have had to tie up a couple plants already so they wouldnt topple over or snap the stem's from the weight of these buds that are just swelling daily!.  I have only used Advanced nutrients sensi bloom a & b with some organic bat guano by budswell, followed with a 2 week flush, the first week of flush i flush with carboload and p.h'd water.  Hope you guy's enjoy the pics, i will post week 8 real soon.  Peace and Love!!!!!!!!!!!
Roken.


----------



## Roken (Jun 24, 2008)

Wassup!!
               What a good night it is, just harvested my 2 kahuna's!!
Total wet weight came in at 652grams, trimmed and hanging dry.   Will take pictures tomorrow for everyone, little tired from the 2 hour trim job i just finished, even my forearms are sticky from resin!  Total time in flower was 9 weeks, the strain was rated at 8-9 week flower period from soma.  I want to give a big thanks for Soma seeds for making my house smell like a hawiian tropical resort, all im missing is my singapore sling with mescal on the side,the big waves and beautiful women in bathingsuits!  Peace and Love!!!!!!!!!
Roken.


----------



## ProjectIcarus (Jun 25, 2008)

Absoultely beautiful crop.  You can tell those girls are happy!  Did you use the same nutes throughout the entire process?  LAter!


----------



## Roken (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks! Yeah, i used basicaly only used bat guano, shugar's, sensi bloom a&b,silica blast.  First time using sensi bloom and i have to say i love it, its real nice and easy to use i recommend it to anyone looking for an easy 2 part flower formula with great results.  Peace and Love!!
Roken.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 25, 2008)

wow..You ROCK my friend..nice job.couple plants there over 2 oz each, dry, huh? I bet..nice jobwhats the dry cure method used?..Thanks for shareing


----------



## Roken (Jun 26, 2008)

Wassup brother 4u2,
                                   Thanks for the post, yeah i havent weighed the dry weight yet.  Just put them into jars today for the cure, will open the jar as needed for the next couple days.  I hoping to get a q/p out of it dry, will find out in a couple more days as it drys.  In about 3 days i should be able to let them sit in jars for about 2 weeks, opening once a week at that point.  I generaly find that a good 5-7 day slow dry around 70 degrees, and then the first 3 days i open jars about every 4 or 6 hours, after the 3rd day its pretty much ready to cure.  Will get some pics up here and the dry weight in a couple days, peace and love!!!!!!
Roken.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 26, 2008)

Roken said:
			
		

> Wassup brother 4u2,
> Thanks for the post, yeah i havent weighed the dry weight yet. Just put them into jars today for the cure, will open the jar as needed for the next couple days. I hoping to get a q/p out of it dry, will find out in a couple more days as it drys. In about 3 days i should be able to let them sit in jars for about 2 weeks, opening once a week at that point. I generaly find that a good 5-7 day slow dry around 70 degrees, and then the first 3 days i open jars about every 4 or 6 hours, after the 3rd day its pretty much ready to cure. Will get some pics up here and the dry weight in a couple days, peace and love!!!!!!
> Roken.


 
Hey thanks..But when you put your budds in jars sn't that the cure?..I hang mine for a few days in 70 degree and dark....then clip and brown bag stiring one time a day for 3-4 days..then trim some more and put into jars where I open one time a day for well its been over a week.. some is smokeable and have added some to my stash...sounds like we do the same..thanks my friend..KEEP M GREEN


----------



## Roken (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah sounds like we do it exactly the same, except the paper bag, been thinking of how that would let it breath, this would save me my 3 day process of opening every 4 hours the first 3 days in the jar, although i find the microbes really can break down the chloraphyl in these 3 first days tho.  Do you just paper bag them for 3 days and go straight to the sealed jar??
By the way man, the pic of that baby cracks me up!, where did you ever find that? hahaha, peace and love!!!
Roken.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 27, 2008)

Hello my friend..after I hang my Girls:hubba: ..a few days..I trim (manicure) the budds and put them nto Brown Paper bag.  About three 2 four nches deep..then roll bag  like you do your PBJ lunch bag ..I think the bag helps take some moister out of budds while keeping them in darkness..I then open daly to stir them..I do this untill they feel ready for jars...in which  open one time a day to stirm them..the jar can take any where from a few days to a few weeks..mayB months..depends on budd sze i supose...and then when They  are dry well ..I smoke them..and some I store..This is my first year..I have 3 great Harvest under me.  and have well over 3/4 lb stored for the summer:holysheep: but chose not to grow n summer..hard to explain high electric.and dont want to battle heat...anyway looking forward to "FALL 2008".. will have a few more clones and going to start the beans...But still Love to visit  here..Thanks for shareiing with us...and dont make fun of that baby, cause that baby is ME...KEEP M GREEN   my Friend


----------



## Roken (Jun 27, 2008)

Wassup buddy!
                            I think i might try your method out here, sounds lke it would work well.  This indoor should be finishd within the next 2 weeks, then i am on brake for the summer as well.  Its not worth battling the heat here in so-cal, i usually start up again in the fall as well, got some great beans for this next grow.  I still have some outdoor im messing with, but with me jelouse neighbor im not really gauranteed anything.  My indoor should hopfully hold me through the summer here, if not i can always have it deliverd from the medical club i grow for here, you should check out their site 4u2smoke, go to lbspecialtyhealth.com and enter the password lbc420  this is the medical club i grow for, you can see their herb on this site thats for sale, and any hash or edibles they have to.  Hope you enjoy it, and if your in so-cal and have your medical card, i could hook you up with this delivery service.  There very profesional and cheap prices, Peace and Love!!!!!
Roken.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 27, 2008)

Hey thanks friend I will check it out..Not in Cal but  only grow for me so dont know how I would get a grow card..but I will check into it..What beans are you going to grow next fall?..I thnk you bounced around in my GJ..you asked about Bubble Gum... did not grow it yet..that is on the menu for "Fall 2008" along with Big Budd...Plus clones from 3-5 strains..should be a great 2008-2009 Season..when I decided to grow I first purchased 8 strains all had 10 beans. That should set me up for a while..plus clone my favorate...Your Ladies are lookng HOT..are you watching the trichs? How about some close ups under Her skirt..well check back with you Friend..KEEP M GREEN


----------



## budpassion (Jun 28, 2008)

ROKEN,whats the deal with the kahuna,you said its a great indoor strain can you tell me more.I have one of those thazexsk#1its about20'' tall in a 6'' pot,its starting to look hairy,cant wait for that one.I think youll love the white satin very nice smoke.Great job by the way which i could do somthing big,i only grow for myself but the wife loves to smoke day and night.Lets see some more pics!


----------



## Ettesun (Jun 28, 2008)

:holysheep:  Very nice...
Are they hanging yet????  Where's the last weeks photos???
I've heard good things about your nutes...  That SensiBloom...  I think that is what it is called.  I use a mixed guano also.  I'm going to check out the Sensi. 
The company that I buy my nutes from went out of business I guess... at least that's what the grow shop owner told me... No more Meta Naturals...  :fid:
Look forward to checking in and seeing how you are doing with those monsters...    Don't you want to be in the JOURNAL section???  One of the mods will move you over if you want... just a thought.  I'd never seen your thread...  Take Care... Happy Growing!
eace:


----------



## Roken (Jun 28, 2008)

Yeah, 
      I would like to be in the journal section, didnt know how to get there, i am okay with the computer but havent learnd all the tricks yet kinda just getting seriouse with it.  I will post some more photos of whats left in the grow room by tomorrow, and yes i have 5 plants that were hanging up, the 2 kahuna's are now in jars but i have 2 white satins hanging now along with my thai stick.  Will take pictures of the jars here once they are all in them, i cant wait to try these new strains out, they all have a great dank smell to them.  How is the white satin bud passion? never had it but will soon.   The kahuna's are a 9-10wk flower period from soma's seeds, Kahuna means keeper of the seceret.  Its a hawiian cross and bred to grow indoors, you can find it at Somaseeds.com or.nl cant remember.  And wassup my friend, im sorry i though you were currently growing bubblegum, i cant wait to see you treat her right.  My new beans im growing this fall are some personal crosses mostly and 1 from th seeds. I will be doing heavy duty fruity by thseeds, i crossed puna budder with kahuna and will be doing that, also crossed white rhino into white satin and will be planting those as well and crossed white rhino into kahuna so that as well, also got some seeds from a close friend im going to start and cant wait, he crossed blue dream into space queen, and the crossed that strain into medocino purps, so i really cant wait to try that.  Well i will quit rambling on here sorry im stoned, will post some new pics soon, Peace and love!!!!!
Roken.


----------



## lyfr (Jun 28, 2008)

beautiful plants!


----------



## ms4ms (Jun 29, 2008)

hey roken, congrats on a big harvest. I read these posts kind of fast but I think I also dry and cure like you guys. What I_  do with my paper bag is cut some air holes in the 4 sides of the bag. Not to big(or small) just so you can eaSILY check on them and stir them around right after they hang dry, then onto the ball jar._


----------



## Driphuse (Jul 7, 2008)

Sweeet! Very nice buds mate! I'll be keeping an eye and watching this thread more often now.


----------



## lowelz (Jul 11, 2008)

Nice dude. I'm about 4 weeks into flowering my bubblegum. I hope they look similar to your plants in a couple weeks. 

Did you find that there was two stages to flowering? I've read that there are two growth spurts when flowering just wondering if you found that to be true.

Anyway, beautiful plants!


----------



## Hick (Jul 11, 2008)

> I would like to be in the journal section, didnt know how to get there,


... now, that wasn't difficult roken...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 11, 2008)

Hey Roken..how about some pics of whats left in flower room..its 7/11..you said on 6/28 you was going to post pics...You did an awesome job my friend..how about an update with pics..KEEP M GREEN


----------



## Dr. Manny Bowles (Jul 11, 2008)

Beautiful ladies! Congrats!


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 11, 2008)

You got some show quality Colas there. Awesome Amazon Forest. Can't wait to see more.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jul 11, 2008)

ostpicsworthless:


----------

